# PSA: YOUR 1099K includes everything



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The amounts it shows per month includes everything uber charged to pax.

It includes the booking fees, split fare fees, airports fees, tolls fees, uber's fee's, etc etc. 

The reason you can't see monthly summaries after April is because it seems that's when upfront pricing began.

i.e. that $4k on ur 1099 was roughly ~1.5 - 2k into your bank acct.

i.e. you will definitely over pay if you go to some random tax dude. 

You have to know exactly how much you actually got paid for the entire year. 

Yearly summaries should be interesting with the upfront scams.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

not true entirely ..because i got a 1099 misc that dont add up to all my deposits..
but the first one 1099k is close


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I just added all my uber deposits and got my amount. I will deduct that from what uber said I made.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i am off well over 10k with 1099 misc only.......means i never got paid this


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I still havent received my 1099s.....


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i used to use fuel card stopped a few months ago but ytd deposits are pretty close to gross income


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> I just added all my uber deposits and got my amount. I will deduct that from what uber said I made.


That's what I did, too. Copied and pasted payouts to a spreadsheet and did a quick add.

I still don't have my 1099, though so I am waiting to file.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

tolls for some reason aren't on the damn summary.


----------

